# 'Critter 2' any good? (link included)



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I may be leaning towards getting a "Critter 2" cage now (see link), opposed to The Abode. The Abode seems a bit large, holds up to 6 rats 8O lol.

If anyone has any pros and cons of this cage please let me know  

http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/prodView~idproduct~270.htm


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

It's approximately the same dimensions as Rat Manor, which seems to be suited for 2 rats comfortably, don't know enough other than that though!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It would be for 3 rats. I'm planning on adding a baby to my 2 older boys.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I personally prefer the abdobe

But that one ok 
Jess x


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah I prefer The Abode too, but I don't want any more than 3 rats. With the smaller cage I'd never have the temptation to get more rats :lol:


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

There will always be a temptation lol 
Jess x


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

There would be the temptation, but I wouldn't be able to because the cage wouldn't be big enough for more rats


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Three boys in an approximately Rat Manor-sized cage sounds like a tight fit. I'd worry that with the bare minimum space your two older lads might have a harder time accepting a new baby. It's good that you want to avoid GGMR but it might be a good idea to keep plugging different cages into the cage calc until you can find one will hold 3 max with the 2.5 cubic ft per rat setting, or whatever it is. I always do the 2.5 per rat setting because boys tend to need more space to get along.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I want the abdobe now :/
Jess x


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i personally don't like, i think you should get a bigger cage. it really depends how many rats you have.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Caity said:


> Three boys in an approximately Rat Manor-sized cage sounds like a tight fit. I'd worry that with the bare minimum space your two older lads might have a harder time accepting a new baby. It's good that you want to avoid GGMR but it might be a good idea to keep plugging different cages into the cage calc until you can find one will hold 3 max with the 2.5 cubic ft per rat setting, or whatever it is. I always do the 2.5 per rat setting because boys tend to need more space to get along.


There are a lack of cage choices in the UK. The Abode is the cheapest (£50), but too big. Others are about £100 that are smaller. The Critter 2 is around £50 too.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Skitza said:


> i personally don't like, i think you should get a bigger cage. it really depends how many rats you have.


The only bigger cage I can find that is around the same price is The Abode and that is too large. I would have 3 rats.


----------



## philosophyfox (Aug 28, 2008)

There is no such thing as too large for rats  The cage calculator is there as a 'maximum guide' not as a requirement. I have 3 rats in a cage the calculator says can fit six, I wouldn't put any more in. I also have a pair of rats in a Critter 3 cage, suitable for 5-6 rats. I wouldn't put them in the Critter 2, apart from as a hospital cage after their neuter. 

The Critter 2 cage is a fantastic holiday home for a week for 4 or less boys if you give them plenty of hammocks. It's a great cage for socialising young rats, bar spacing is good, and the access is good too. But as a permanent home, it's too small, especially for 3 rats. The Critter 3 is not much more expensive and can be utilized far more imaginatively, if you _have_ to have a critter cage. Personally I don't like them, and will be replacing my duo's Critter 3 with a Ferret nation style cage as I don't think the Critters are wide or deep enough for cage enrichment and running space.

I'd go for the Abode, but I know people have said kittens can get though the bars. I'd be inclined to purchase a critter cage as a holiday home until the rats 'chunk out' and then move them to a larger cage, such as the Abode. Or I'd recommend a Samo cage, small bar spacing, you can have them at half height while you socialise them when young, then extend to full height when their confidence grows, and they are cheap for their sizes and flat pack too. Usually found on ebay, they come in 2 sizes, the samo 82 and the samo 102. I have the 102, I had to fit a larger door, but it's easy to do. A Samo 82, at full height will be perfect for 3 rats.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*philosophyfox*,

I know there isn't such a thing as too large for rats, but there is such a thing as too large for my room. They aren't neutered or going to be.

I don't have to have a critter cage, they look ugly. It's the only one I've been able to find that is both cheaper and not as large. 

That was also a reason (apart from the size of it) The Abode wasn't really suitable, as the baby I'd be adding would be able to get out. I wouldn't be purchasing two cages. That would cost way too much. 

The Samo 102 (up to 11 rats) and Samo 82 (up to 8 rats) are even bigger than The Abode! 8O They're definately too big lol.


----------



## philosophyfox (Aug 28, 2008)

I didn't mention neutering did I?  I was just pointing out, from expoerince of having a Critter 2 as a holiday cage when I had 4 rats in it for 4 days, it wasn't big enough for them full time. And, from experience of having two rats in the critter 2 for 2 months, it wasn't big enough for them so I now only use it for a holiday cage. 

The Samo 82 is only 12cm wider than the critter 2, also there's the Tom cage, which is a lovely size for 3 rats, and is often on offer on Zooplus.

If you give us the size of the space you have for the cage in your room, we'd be able to tailor suggestions for you


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

There isn't really a set amount of space I have to slot a cage into. However, I don't want loads of my room taken up by a cage. One wall of my room is already taken up by a kitchen (well, my room when I move on Saturday). And another wall has a door to the ensuite.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Gets tricky dont it lol, when we had 18 rats we had one medium sized room taken fully up
Jess x


----------



## philosophyfox (Aug 28, 2008)

What about the Freddy Maxi cage? Other than the Tom and Jenny I can't think of anything else with a similar bar size and reasonable width. Forgive me if I've taken the thread the wrong way, it said Critter 2 any good, and I didn't think it was, so offered my opinion / experience on it :?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, I am looking for opinions and experience of the Critter cages. I think they're an eyesore really and I'm not sure if they're galvanised leading to them stinking. It was the size and the price that seemed reasonable (ish).


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Stace,

I was having exactly the same cage dilemmas a few weeks ago - it's difficult to balance your ratties having a perfect pad with you having a perfect pad too  

I agree - the critter is very ugly and I personally find cleaning through those tiny cage doors a nightmare too. I think the abode is a lovely cage and I believe it is worth loosing a little bit of space for something that looks much sturdier and more manouvreable (as it's on casters).

I ended up going for the absolutely massive Explorer - I only live in a two bed terrace and I have no idea where I'm going to fit it but I think those four huge doors on the front are going to make cleaing such a breeze that it outweighs any space concerns.

Remember to consider the whole package of what a cage entails not just the dimensions,

Good luck,

Dexy


----------

